# dvice regarding schools in Australia



## Ayan01 (May 22, 2018)

Hi. We aren’t planning on moving out to Australia until towards the latter part of next year, but obviously we need to start thinking about the practicalities now. We’ve got 3 children and my intention is that our eldest will finish junior school in the UK (July 2019) and start her high school years in Australia. I’m wondering when would be the most sensible time, after July, to head over there to be able to look into suitable schools. If she was staying here for high school, then we would be applying this December (I think 🤔 ), which got me thinking about when you need to apply for schools in Oz? Any advice about this would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------

